# A Map of the Lands of Human Sexuality



## Adnil

Thought a few of you might get a kick out of this  lost the site, but have a clear shot of the map.

A Map of the Lands of Human Sexuality 
By Franklin U/Veaux


----------



## wizehop

Sweet, got some new ideas


----------



## TMG51

I like that the Land of Myth / Urban Dictionary Bay was included as such; stuff that 13 year-old virgins think is worth perpetuating.


----------



## Kim Chee

I don't see anything on licking pussy.

Am I missing it?


----------



## Adnil

Kim Chee said:


> I don't see anything on licking pussy.
> 
> Am I missing it?



I just checked myself, unless I'm also skipping it, oddly enough they don't seem to have it. HaHa they have Sex With Jesus, but not eating out pussy?

Hm, perhaps it needs updating with a new island of foreplay.


----------



## Odin

They forgot Star Wars!


----------



## TMG51

Adnil said:


> I just checked myself, unless I'm also skipping it, oddly enough they don't seem to have it. HaHa they have Sex With Jesus, but not eating out pussy?



Don't be silly, now. As a generic activity, this one is all-encompassed within the Oral Lowlands, as part of an island within the Vanilla Sea, on the Eastern coast opposite the Missionary Outpost.


----------



## Adnil

TMG51 said:


> Don't be silly, now. As a generic activity, this one is all-encompassed within the Oral Lowlands, as part of an island within the Vanilla Sea, on the Eastern coast opposite the Missionary Outpost.



Round of applause to you, I completely missed that !


----------



## TMG51

Adnil said:


> Round of applause to you, I completely missed that !



Hey, anytime oral sex goes unnoticed, someone's doing somethin' wrong!


----------



## Odin

Adnil said:


> Hm, perhaps it needs updating with a new island of foreplay.





TMG51 said:


> As a generic activity, this one is all-encompassed within the Oral Lowlands



::bored::

See as someone that has a healthy interest in earth shaking geology I have to say this map on a _topography_ level is lacking... generic & verily inadequate.

Now I admit the variety does scare me a bit... yet I could draw up a more robust cartography. 

The "lowlands" simply will not do... ::shifty::

For the Skillful application of Cunnilingus I imagine attention to detail.

An epic... _Valley of the Poon!_

Complete with Crystal Clear Waterfalls Pierced Through with Rainbows and Vibrant Lush Vegetation. 

Even a Unicorn or two... ::woot::


----------



## meatcomputer

Adnil said:


> Thought a few of you might get a kick out of this  lost the site, but have a clear shot of the map.
> 
> A Map of the Lands of Human Sexuality
> By Franklin U/Veaux
> 
> View attachment 30025


This is great, but a gross understatement, maybe one continent in a massive planet of sexuality


----------

